# My protector- funny



## vetasst (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone have one donkey that thinks they need to protect




their people? Snickers my 5 yr old Maiden Jenny, has taken to "protecting" me. We have deer, coyotes and foxes around and my other Jenny will move her yearling into the barn if something is around. Well...lately Snickers has taken to moving me into the barn if i am out with them, yesterday she was protecting me from a rabbit. She snorted, stomped attempted to push me into the barn ( I was too busy



laughing and interesting watching the fuss to pay attention to her). She paced and got worried till I "behaved" and went in. She also puts herself between me and the other "girls". Just wondering if this is normal. I have only had her a little over 18 months now and I love her to pieces.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Angie, I have two...well, actually 3 that seem to think there main purpose when I am in the dry lot is to "protect" me. They will push there way right between me and a horse I am with at the moment, and then stand so close, usually one in the front of me and one in the back. From that point I seem to get "moved" into the run in. Then they are content, until another horse comes over to me for a extra dose of some loving, and the donkeys start all over with there pushiness. These 3 are all my protection donkeys, and will do anything to protect the mini horses...including chase bears away from the fenceline. I wouldnt be without my girls.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Nov 1, 2009)

I DON'T HAVE GIRLS BUT MY BOYS ARE OVERLY PROTECTIVE ME. THEY ARE IN MY MARE HERD AND WHEN I GO OUT THEY GET ON EITHER SIDE OF ME AND KEEP THE GIRLS AND MY HUSBAND AWAY. IT IS SO FUNNY, AND MY HUSBAND AGRIVATES(SP) THEM JUST TO GET A RISE FROM THEM. I DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY WOULD DO IF A REAL THREAT CAME FOR ME OR THE GIRLS. MY STALLIONS ARE IN THE NEXT PADDOCK AND SIMON HAS HIS HANDS FULL WHEN THE MARES ARE IN SEASON,AND TALKING TO THE STALLIONS. HE IS FOREVER BRAYING AND GOING BETWEEN THE GIRLS AND STUDLEY DO RIGHT, POOR GUY NO ONE LISTENS TO HIM. YA GOTTA LUV EM.


----------



## minimom1 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have one 15 month old gelding mini donk and he is very protective of me, not so much with the mini's (he is very jealous of them) but if strange people come into his paddock he gets very protective and herds me away and gets between us.


----------

